# Süßwasserschwamm



## Nikolai (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

seit letztem Jahr versuch ich, einen Süßwasserschwamm bei mir anzusiedeln. Dazu hatte ich mir ein Stöckchen besorgt, dass bereits einen leichten Bewuchs hatte. So richtig wollte er nicht gedeihen. Er starb zwar nicht ab, aber wachsen wollte er auch nicht.

 

Den Winter über verschwand er fast gänzlich.
Mit Spannung verfolgte ich in diesem Frühjahr das Wachstum und siehe da, er breitet sich wieder aus.

 

In stehenden Gewässern bildet er Geweihähnliche Auswüchse und wirkt fast so wie eine Koralle.
In Natura habe ich so ein Exemplar schon einmal gesehen und war einfach hin und weg.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dieses Jahr mehr Erfolg habe und werde es hier dokumentieren.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Erfahrungen damit und zeigt seine Bilder.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## wp-3d (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Süßwasserschwamm*

Hi Nikolai.

ich kenne Schwämme aus der Adria und hatte auch schon welche im Süßwasser Aquarium,
hinten am Schwamm des Hamburger Matten Filters.

Aber jeden Schwamm den ich gesehen hatte ob Salz oder Süßwasser 
wuchs an Lichtarmen Stellen.



.


----------



## jolantha (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Süßwasserschwamm*

Hallo Nikolai
ich kenne Süßwasserschwämme nur aus einem Aquarium.! Sowas wächst auch im Teich ???
Auch übern Winter ?? Kann man die kaufen ???


----------



## Nikolai (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Süßwasserschwamm*

Hallo Anne, hallo Werner,

in meiner Umgebung kenne ich ein natürliches Vorkommen, dass ich schon seit jahrzehnten beobachte. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Altarm der Leine, dass jährlich vom Leinewasser überschwemmt wird. Man findet ihn an festen Gegenständen, vorwiegend an Ästen, die im Wasser liegen. Der sich ändernde Wasserspiegel hat sicher zur Folge, dass er in tieferen Regionen siedelt, die nie trocken fallen. Bei Niedrigwasser findet man ihn dann auch nahe der Oberfläche.
Der Schwamm ist von Natur aus gelblich-weiß und ernährt sich durch Filtration von Mikroorganismen. Die grünliche Färbung rührt von den verspeisten Schwebealgen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Elfriede (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Süßwasserschwamm*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit kurzer Zeit auch etwas in meinem Teich, das wie ein Schwamm ausschaut. Ich kenne mich damit leider nicht  aus, aber karsten hält dieses Gebilde für Ephydatia fluviatilis. Habt Ihr so etwas schon gesehen oder im Teich gehabt?

       


mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nikolai (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Süßwasserschwamm*

Hallo,
nun verfolge ich schon einige Monate das Wachstum des Schwamm´s. Aber nach dem anfänglichem Wachstum im Frühjahr ist nicht all soviel passiert. Ich bin aber schon froh, dass er sich hält, da Schwamm sehr sensiebel auf schlechte Wasserwerte reagiert. An Nahrungsmangel liegt es sicher nicht, da zur Zeit meine Filterung ausgefallen ist und das Wasser damit recht trübe ist. Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob nicht die Fische ab und an daran herumknabbern. Zum Teil glaube ich Fraßspuren zu erkennen.

       


Gruß Nikolai


----------

